# reluctant to use electric optics



## ghostman (Dec 11, 2014)

while I think electric optics are very good im kind of reluctant to use them for two reasons

1. The batteries are going to run out eventually, even though I have heard you can keep one on and it will last for a year or two.

2. Is because if an emp hits than the optic is useless. 

any ideas around these problems?


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

My solution is simple: iron sights. Sorry, that's all I've got.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

The Zeiss Solar red dot is about it. You could always opt for tritium like Trijicon. I generally use plain old scopes with cross hairs. I will couple them with a flashlight should the need arise. If the end days come I'll pitch my red dots. The iron sights are all dead on.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

Most of my scopes are non-electric. I do have a couple of NV scopes, they are sealed away in Faraday cages.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

mepro M21 day/night optic. No batteries. Current issue for the IDF.

Military Optics - Electro-optical, optical sights and devices


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

My solution is both. I have an Aimpoint PRO and a Leupold Mark AR ... and irons, of course.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

Eotech 512.A65 for me. Uses AA batteries. I have packs of rechargeable batteries. And have various solar chargers for the batteries. And I do have a spare incase something happens to one of them.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

I use the Vortex PST line of scopes on my rifles. Battery goes dead no big deal cause the reticule is still there just black like a normal scope. All rifles that have a scope have quick release mounts with iron backup sights.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Like sideKahr said, iron sights. While I prefer red dots, I still practice with the irons just in case.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

Currently CAR irons on my AR.thinking 1x4x32 mm scope.I like a bit of magnification for my old eyes anyway.plus no batteries unless I get something with an illuminated reticle.


----------



## Pir8fan (Nov 16, 2012)

No batteries for me. Iron sights or old fashioned scopes.


----------



## James L (Feb 7, 2015)

Trijicon tritium for me.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

I use disco strobes-lol


----------



## Ralph Rotten (Jun 25, 2014)

Trijicon sights are illuminated 3 ways, only 1 is battery.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

I will stick with optical magnifiers on anything I plan to use beyond 50 yards. Inside that distance I can use iron sights and when they get closer than ten yards its all instinctive fire - both accurate and fast.


----------

